# What size crate do you use?



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

I am considering getting a larger crate for my pup and I was just curious on what size everyone else uses. My pup who is 8 months old has room to stand and turn around in her crate and she can spread out pretty good. The reason why I'm considering a larger crate is because I see her stretched out on the couch and she is like 4 ft long when she is all sprawled out and I feel bad that she can't stretch out like that in her crate. I would go measure her crate, but she is asleep in it right now. I'm guessing that it is 3'longx2'widex2'tall. Thanks in advance.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

The point of a crate is to make it just big enough so they can stand, turn around, and lay down, otherwise they can use the other end to go to the bathroom and can avoid laying in it.

I wouldn't worry about the size of the crate since you said she can stretch out pretty good.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Vari-Kennel extra large (I think they call them Ultras, too) for in the house. Intermediates for travel.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have the XXL one for my biggest one lol I could prob sleep in there lol, or sometimes a couple of the girls hang out in there. other thenthat one I use the large ones and I like the foldable metal ones they are nice if you want to take camping or to dog shows or wherever they fold up nicely to stick in the trunk or whatever.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If you are potty training the she should fit in the crate as you described, however if she is trained then a bigger crate is fine if you want to give her more room.


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Her crate is a foldable metal crate and she seems to be happy. I guess its me more then her thats concerned with the size of the crate. I just want her to be as comfortable as possible especially since she is in it while I'm at work for 8hrs. I was very lucky and she was crate trained from day one and has never gone to the bathroom in the crate and even if I got a larger one I dont think that she will relieve herself in the far corner. At 8 months she is 42lbs and about 19" tall at the shoulder and I know she is going to get bigger.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She should be full height by now , but may fill in more. If she is potty trained you could go bigger. I have several dogs in much bigger crates than they "need".Just hang on to the old crate so that is she starts potting in it you could downsize her.


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah she is potty trained. She was super easy to potty train and in fact we got her at 2 months of age and within a few weeks of owning her she was potty trained.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Larger ones are nice to have if you out all day does give them a bit more room to stretch but keep the smaller ones for travel or emergency use its always nice to have extras vs not enough .


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I use a Proselect wire crate for Bella. It's size is 28 inches wide by 42 inch length. She has been in it since she was 4 months old and never had an issue with an accident. She pretty much was all house broken when she came to me anyways at 4 months of age. Here's a pic. She is now 10 months and 47 lbs.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a large crate for Whitman. My mom works for the undercover task force for a police department here in the bay area and one of the narcotic officers let us borrow/have the crate from his K9 GSD. I lucked out with it since they can be quite expensive at the stores.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I use the large or xlarge for most of the dogs in the house but when we travel they all go into 200 where are big enough to fit a 45lb "18 pitty anything bigger than that and you need a 300. I have bigger crates than they need in the house for the same reason, they can stretch out.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i have a large one.. 40x32x30 or something like that .. i stick all 3 dogs in there and they are fine..

got mine from Tractor Supply.. $80


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Gotta love tractor supply. They always have good stuff in there


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone. My bday is in 2 weeks, maybe I will get my girl a larger crate for my bday haha.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I got Dakota's from tractor supply.  Both are large, and then two mediumish ones for the smaller dogs


----------

